# 98 2wd P1776 and Fuel Sys 2 CL Fault



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

Hey folks,
Auto transmission. Had the transmission rebuilt after the P1776 came on. The Solenoid was replaced as well. The code has never gone away after multiple ECU resets. The reader also indicates the there is a Fuel system CL-Fault/

Also the Knock code is is showing up.

Could this all be related to the O2 sensor after the cat?

Thanks

CJ


----------



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

Ok have an up date since there seems to be a lot of interest viewing the post.

corrected the KS code

so now I still have the P1776 and the CL-Fault 2
Anyone have any thoughts.

Truck runs well but only getting 16 MPG.


----------



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

To followup yet again
the issue was the throttle body in the Transmission. It needed to be replaced. apparently there are two different ones probably based on year, mine was the older of the two and rarer.


----------



## RPage (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi CJ,

When you said throttle body was replaced, is there another name for this component? My 98 frontier is doing same thing.


----------

